# [V] PS3 + 360 Games (Update: mehr Games)



## Gast1669461003 (19. Dezember 2012)

Alle Spiele befinden sich natürlich in *einwandfreiem Zustand* und sind vollständig. Alles Erstauflagen, kein Platinum!

*XBOX 360*


Halo: Reach (360)
UK-Version
*14€ inkl. Versand.*

Splinter Cell: Conviction (360)
*11€ inkl. Versand.*


*PlayStation 3*


*SPECIAL EDITIONS:*

Two Worlds II - Royal Edition (PS3)
*35€ inkl. Versand.*

Mafia 2 - Collector's Edition (PS3)
*26€ inkl. Versand.*

infamous - Special Edition (PS3)
*15€ inkl. Versand.*

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Hardened Edition (PS3)
*20€ inkl. Versand.*

Siehe Thread für Bilder und mehr Informationen:
[V] SPECIAL EDITIONS von inFamous, Mafia 2, Modern Warfare 2, Two Worlds 2



Battlefield 3   (PS3)
AT-Version, deutsch
*15€ inkl. Versand*

God of War HD Collection   (PS3)
US-Version, english only, enthält God of War 1 und 2
*13€ inkl. Versand*

Crysis 2   (PS3)
UK-Version, deutsch
*12€ inkl. Versand*

Half-Life²: The Orange Box (PS3)
US-Version, enthält Half-Life 2 + Episode 1 und 2, Portal, Team Fortress 2
*12€ inkl. Versand.*

Red Dead Redemption (PS3)
*12€ inkl. Versand.*

BLUR (PS3)
*12€ inkl. Versand.*

BioShock  (PS3)
AT-Version, deutsch, im Pappschuber
*11€ inkl. Versand.*

BioShock 2 (PS3)
*11€ inkl. Versand.*

Batman: Arkham Asylum (PS3)
UK-Version, deutsch
*11€ inkl. Versand.*

Fallout 3 (PS3)
*10€ inkl. Versand.*

Fallout: New Vegas (PS3)
*10€ inkl. Versand.*

Mass Effect 2 (PS3)
*9€ inkl. Versand.*

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (PS3)
*9€ inkl. Versand.*

Mirror's Edge (PS3)
*8€ inkl. Versand.*

Duke Nukem Forever (PS3)
UK-Version, english only
*8€ inkl. Versand.*

Far Cry 2 (PS3)
*8€ inkl. Versand.*

Alpha Protocol (PS3)
*8,50€ inkl. Versand.*

Assassins Creed 2 (PS3)
UK-Version, nur englisch
*8€ inkl. Versand.*

Assassins Creed  (PS3)
US-Version, deutsch
*7€ inkl. Versand.*

Split/Second (PS3)
*8€ inkl. Versand.*

Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising (PS3)
UK-Version, deutsch
*7€ inkl. Versand.*

Conflict: Denied Ops (PS3)
*7€ inkl. Versand.*

Star Wars: The Clone Wars: Republic Heroes (PS3)
*7€ inkl. Versand.*


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Februar 2013)

Update: ein Haufen neuer Spiele und gesenkte Preise.


----------

